# Giving up on sex with my wife 2



## 1bldaz (Oct 8, 2013)

I did not want to hijack a previous thread so here goes. 
What are the "normal" over 50 individuals experience with having sex. In Ours it has dispersed into thin air. Yet I have never lacked the initiative or want. I am wondering if this hormonal or our relationship. counseling has not produce any positive results.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it's all over the map in terms of what any one couple does. Since my wife turned 50, it has slowed down some, but that means 6 or 7 times a week on average, with occasional jumps to 10 or 12. And this is after 14 years together and at _least _10x or more a week during all that time. Hormonal imbalances are mostly the root of the problem, and we're working on that, seeing some improvement with drugs and supplements a specialist has prescribed. It's a slow process figuring it out, though, but worth the effort for us both. There are no behavioral or circumstantial issues affecting things - just age and hormone changes. We are still deeply in love, too.


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I think it's all over the map in terms of what any one couple does. Since my wife turned 50, it has slowed down some, but that means 6 or 7 times a week on average, with occasional jumps to 10 or 12. And this is after 14 years together and at _least _10x or more a week during all that time. Hormonal imbalances are mostly the root of the problem, and we're working on that, seeing some improvement with drugs and supplements a specialist has prescribed. It's a slow process figuring it out, though, but worth the effort for us both. There are no behavioral or circumstantial issues affecting things - just age and hormone changes. We are still deeply in love, too.


Slowed down to 6-7 times...per week? Wow. I would be counting the years to get that high.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

3-4 times per week on average. Married 27 years. 50 & 54 years old. Still adore my dear husband


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> I think it's all over the map in terms of what any one couple does. *Since my wife turned 50, it has slowed down some, but that means 6 or 7 times a week on average, with occasional jumps to 10 or 12. And this is after 14 years together and at least 10x or more a week during all that time.* Hormonal imbalances are mostly the root of the problem, and we're working on that, seeing some improvement with drugs and supplements a specialist has prescribed. It's a slow process figuring it out, though, but worth the effort for us both. There are no behavioral or circumstantial issues affecting things - just age and hormone changes. We are still deeply in love, too.


Ouch.

Though, I suppose at that rate for that long, you'd develop callouses after a while.


----------

